# Ever a need for a native Spanish speaker/teacher in Thailand ???



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

My wife and I live in the U.S., but she is originally from Nicaragua. I may try to teach english when we retire to Thailand. I was just wondering if schools ever look for Spanish teachers ? Thank you !


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There may be a slight possibility at one of the international schools with a Spanish program, but as far as i know, Thai, English and Chinese are the going languages at International schools. 

I know that Bangkok Pattana offered a dutch stream once. 
Maybe that the Spanish Embassy knows the answer to your question; drop them an e-mail.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Edgenaples said:


> My wife and I live in the U.S., but she is originally from Nicaragua. I may try to teach english when we retire to Thailand. I was just wondering if schools ever look for Spanish teachers ? Thank you !


If you are a certified English teacher with a PHd, you can enroll/sign up on several websites in Taiwan. There are times that university students or even grade school students want training in just conversational English and Skype is used. That way, if though you will be living in Thailand you can still work online with those in Taiwan.
I don't have web addresses for them but worth checking into..


----------



## pbr (Aug 25, 2014)

hi, spanish isn't the most tought language in thailand due to the low amount of people coming from spanish speaking countries, both for holidays or expatriation. but i know plenty of schools with spanish classes, so your wife should be able to find something.

best recommendation is start to search online before moving there.


----------

